# Pinnacle



## Malevolence (Jul 2, 2012)

I tried logging into pinnacle today and it said site not found...  anyone know what is going on with it


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 2, 2012)

Ya seems as everyone is having an.issue.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 2, 2012)

Just tried myself. That's odd. I sent an email to JB. I'll let you know if I hear anything back.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey guys. As promised I am back here with news from JB. Below is the email he just sent me!

"Yeah, there has been a problem with the HOSTER!!!! They totally fucked shit up and the damn site is being rebuilt in a RUSH!!!!!! they lost/deleted the backups and everything to the site!!!!!!!!!! And our people never backed shit up for EVIDENCE purposes!!!!! So the site is back reinstated but has to be rebuilt!!!!* *Really sucks but for ANY of our clients that want to order still they can do it through the email!!!! Not too big of a deal!!!"


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 3, 2012)

Thnx for the update noob..


----------



## HH (Jul 3, 2012)

good to know


----------



## beasto (Jul 3, 2012)

Good news!! I was about to faint.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2012)

Why do they have an online store?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why do they have an online store?



I agree completely pob

Man that guy really likes to use exclamation points!!!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I agree completely pob
> 
> Man that guy really likes to use exclamation points!!!!!!!



He's roid raging while typing up emails


----------



## Georgia (Jul 3, 2012)

Can't get the words out fast enough


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2012)

Fantastic news!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2012)

On a side note guys, when something is going on and you are looking for some answers, why don't you try asking one of the moderators for help rather than bombarding Zeek with 1400 pm's all at once.  You've got a competent staff here that is happy to work for you.  Thanks guys


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 3, 2012)

Isn't that what it's about? All of us helping each other! That's why I love this place! If there is a way I think I can help or answer a question, I will give it my best. I am also at peace with the fact that there are several respected bros on here, moderators and vets alike that know there shit! I enjoy finding a situation I can help with. It makes me feel like I have done something for my bros. Good Karma, you know!?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2012)

noobmuscle said:


> Isn't that what it's about? All of us helping each other! That's why I love this place! If there is a way I think I can help or answer a question, I will give it my best. I am also at peace with the fact that there are several respected bros on here, moderators and vets alike that know there shit! I enjoy finding a situation I can help with. It makes me feel like I have done something for my bros. Good Karma, you know!?



My left nut itches. Can you scratch it for me? I'm busy.


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok, I'm going to start buggin Herm with my dumb ass questions.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 3, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> My left nut itches. Can you scratch it for me? I'm busy.



lmfao...your an asshole sometimes but I love it


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 3, 2012)

I got an email from JB as well, all is gooooood.

*AAAAAAAARGGGGG. FUCKING HOST!!!!! I'LL FUCKING KILL THEM!!!!! - MIKE ARNOLD*


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 3, 2012)

I think it would be wise for pinnacle to go private now. I'm sure they have a good size customer base by now.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

pinnacle will never go private...

rowdybrad that is one hilarious avi brotha!!!!!!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 3, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> My left nut itches. Can you scratch it for me? I'm busy.



Damn POB... my ass hurts... can you get off it now? 

To answer your question POB, I would be happy to scratch your nut if you needed it good sir. 

Just trying to help, not stir shit good sir.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 3, 2012)

Can someone PM or email me there url as I never heard of them and would like to take a look at them when I Google I don't think I found them but someone eles.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 4, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Can someone PM or email me there url as I never heard of them and would like to take a look at them when I Google I don't think I found them but someone eles.



Check your email.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 4, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Check your email.



Thanks!...........


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 4, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> My left nut itches. Can you scratch it for me? I'm busy.



noob: the correct response is "teeth or no teeth?"


----------



## Zeek (Jul 4, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> pinnacle will never go private...
> 
> rowdybrad that is one hilarious avi brotha!!!!!!



 For his sake I hope that is not true It's not even the going private or not that gets these domestic UGL's it is receiving the powders and once they get big enough and say process 100+ orders per week the powder demand gets big they start ordering a half Kilo of this and a kilo of that...that is when BAM!!

 Private is a false sense of security, really how well do you think private sources know their clients? they can check posts by the guys etc. Starting from scratch with a new name I could get in with every private gig out there within 3 months, I'm sure they can and do also.  With that said they want big fish!! they will take a small operation if it lands on their lap but they want the big players with their flashy banners. remember in 07 it started with 3 big busts that somehow turned into I think 57. these labs know each other, ship each other stuff when one gets low and have friendships with each other. Dumbest shit ever


 The feds will even let packs go through while they watch and build a case. scary shit really and the main reason there has never been an uncle zeek pharm  label    I like big and easy money too!!  I just don't like prison

first offense up to 5 years and a 250k fine if no prior drug charges or bad record. they usually get 18 months. Or less if they toss names which most of them did in 07

 so if anyone is wondering how I could possibly quote a simple sentence such as "pinnacle will never go private" and turn it into a damn book.  You ever hear an old man tell about catching the big fish?  It's what we do drag shit out lol

 I just saw an opportunity to preach the other side of UGL's for the young fella sout there thinking, shit this is easy I could run a ab too


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 4, 2012)

Zeek said:


> For his sake I hope that is not true It's not even the going private or not that gets these domestic UGL's it is receiving the powders and once they get big enough and say process 100+ orders per week the powder demand gets big they start ordering a half Kilo of this and a kilo of that...that is when BAM!!
> 
> Private is a false sense of security, really how well do you think private sources know their clients? they can check posts by the guys etc. Starting from scratch with a new name I could get in with every private gig out there within 3 months, I'm sure they can and do also.  With that said they want big fish!! they will take a small operation if it lands on their lap but they want the big players with their flashy banners. remember in 07 it started with 3 big busts that somehow turned into I think 57. these labs know each other, ship each other stuff when one gets low and have friendships with each other. Dumbest shit ever
> 
> ...



True zeek but going private does offer some protection as long as no other new customers are accepted and there is no fed amongst the current customers. As far as private intl goes that's a whole different ball game. A lot of sources that go private will still accept a new customer here and there if one of their really trusted clients refer one. Either way its a big risk. 

I don't see how pinnacle can go private while having a website open to anyone and everyone....I never did feel good with web based shopping centers for gear...can't end good any way you look at that one unless you get in and get out quick


----------



## Zeek (Jul 4, 2012)

Keep in mind their site doesn't come up on search engines and such and I believe it is based in some far off land that does not cooperate with USA LE. Who knows though it's just what I am told.

 If I wasn't such a chicken shit i guess the approach I would take is in and out like you said. Say 1 year and cya!! retire in good graces with the guys and then after the next wave of busts come back for a while! and  with a golden reputation and clean up for say another year or two. It's been 5 years since 07  and I just can't shake the feeling that we are  over due on round#2


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 4, 2012)

You got a nice plan there zeek! Lol I like it!

I dont think it really matters how well you think your hiding...its so easy to get info from the boards that even a street cop could find out what domestic is doing what and who's behind it


----------



## Zeek (Jul 4, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> You got a nice plan there zeek! Lol I like it!
> 
> I dont think it really matters how well you think your hiding...its so easy to get info from the boards that even a street cop could find out what domestic is doing what and who's behind it




 Exactly bro! the only security is to be and stay the little guy!  Oh and not talk shit about police etc  in their threads like I have seen often. Nothing makes them target and come after someone more than some computer jock bad mouthing them or saying he is too smart for them to catch.

  If my wife were still around to care for my little ones I could maybe risk an 18 month sentence and go make some mad loot! sucks that I am all these kids have but poppa zeek gets in too much trouble and they  get a 1  way  ticket to foster care since I have noone that could step up and care for them other than myself.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 4, 2012)

Only gotta wait a couple more years though right Zeek?

Get them out of the house, it's Mr Wizard time!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 4, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Only gotta wait a couple more years though right Zeek?
> 
> Get them out of the house, it's Mr Wizard time!



since the youngest is 8 only about 15 years or so to go till she is out of college and ready to care for herself lol

 I'll be what 65 by then?  grandpa labs!!  coming to a location near you aug  2027


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 9, 2012)

Zeek said:


> Exactly bro! the only security is to be and stay the little guy!  Oh and not talk shit about police etc  in their threads like I have seen often. Nothing makes them target and come after someone more than some computer jock bad mouthing them or saying he is too smart for them to catch.
> 
> If my wife were still around to care for my little ones I could maybe risk an 18 month sentence and go make some mad loot! sucks that I am all these kids have but poppa zeek gets in too much trouble and they  get a 1  way  ticket to foster care since I have noone that could step up and care for them other than myself.



Damn my brother Zeek. Didn't know it was like that for ya! Yeah, your best bet is to keep your income 100% legal my friend!


----------



## enathenate (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello. I won't ask for sources anymore.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 19, 2012)

enathenate said:


> pm url please.thanks



Sure!!....are you joking dude. AHHHHHHHH.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey Bubba, you need to hang out and participate some more. Don't just ask for info, let us get to know you bro.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 19, 2012)

Not much of a juicer if home boy can't even spell Enanthate correctly


----------



## Yaya (Aug 19, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Hey Bubba, you need to hang out and participate some more. Don't just ask for info, let us get to know you bro.



very true, listen to these people. Be smart


----------



## Yaya (Aug 19, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> Not much of a juicer if home boy can't even spell Enanthate correctly



at least he almost spelled it, some dipshit was on another board asking "where can i get some sostanewt 250?


----------



## DF (Aug 19, 2012)

enathenate said:


> Hello. I won't ask for sources anymore.



Bro you can't jump out of the gate on your first post & ask that shit.  Your just asking to get scammed.


----------



## Jada (Aug 20, 2012)

Bad first post homie, maybe u should intro ur self better.
U have to earn ur respect


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey enthanate or however you misspelled it, just google uncleZ, he seems legit.


----------

